# new Geophagus (earth eater)



## Guest (Oct 11, 2005)

i just purchased a decent sized geophagus from my lfs for $50. it's about 6 inches long. im thinking it's either a geophagus altifrons or a geophagus brasiliensis. after spending about 4 hours...maybe more in the tank i tried to feed frozen bloodoworms. he didnt show an interest, but later it demonstrated it's "earth eating" and was sifting around through the sand. He also established a territory and chased a few intruders out a couple of times. 
i was just wondering id someone could give me a bit more info on him because im not finding a whole lot on the web. id also like to know what i should be feeding him.
Thanks,
Katie


----------



## taz2478 (Oct 10, 2005)

I found that as well. but since it had other fish that would go to the top to eat, it slowly followed suite. It still would sif through the gravel/sand bottom competeing with the clown loaches.

Ill def be getin a new one once im set back up.


----------

